# AL East Standings After 7 Games



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

Boston: 6-1	
Baltimore: 3-4		
NY Yankees: 3-4	
Toronto: 3-4	
Tampa Bay: 3-4

So much for the hot start for the all mighty yankees or the "team to look out for" Blue Jays  

I know it's still early but ... that's what we boston fans do. We brag.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Sox starting rotation:  Best in MLB.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Red Sox starting rotation:  Best in MLB.



For the moment.   

Shilling seems to have recovered his previous form, Beckett's been as advertised, and Papelbon has rescued the bullpen.   But there's still a long way to go, and the injury bug hasn't made its appearance yet.

And the Yankees don't have Pavano back yet.


----------



## busyLivin (Apr 12, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Red Sox starting rotation:  Best in MLB.


----------



## busyLivin (Apr 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I know it's still early but ... that's what we boston fans do. We brag.


 only 155 games left


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 12, 2006)

It's not that Boston fans are known for bragging, thats not right.  

It's that this years team, talent wise, is better than the '04 squad that won it all, and I full on believe that regardless of what happens this year.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 12, 2006)

I was waiting for this thread....

BoSox going down tonight


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 12, 2006)

Boomer on the mound tonight. Go Sox!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Boomer on the mound tonight. Go Sox!



Two HR allowed in the first inning.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 12, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Two HR allowed in the first inning.


 
Yeah he looked like he didn't give two shits either. WTF


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Yeah he looked like he didn't give two shits either. WTF




it's b/c he knows he's shit...


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2006)

correction 5-0.  Wells is blowing goats, should have left him in the minors.

Mind you I have little confidence in the Jays bullpen.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2006)

Yankees suck.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Yankees suck.



Not today.    We'll leave the sucking to the Red Sox and David Wells.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 12, 2006)

David Wells was horrid tonight, just as I expected.  It's a shame DiNardo wasn't called upon as soon as that first home run to Rios was given up.

He had nothing.  No velocity, everything right down the plate.  I could hit him tonight.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2006)

A few years back ('98)  the Yankees started at 1-4.......... they went on to win a team-record 114 games


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a feeling Wells is going to have a bad year.


The Mets are looking pretty good.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> A few years back ('98)  the Yankees started at 1-4.......... they went on to win a team-record 114 games



The past is histooorryy mino leeeeee


----------



## busyLivin (Apr 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> A few years back ('98)  the Yankees started at 1-4.......... they went on to win a team-record 114 games


the white sox started 1-4 this year


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> The past is histooorryy mino leeeeee


That is true, did you learn anything from this history lesson.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> the white sox started 1-4 this year


Not a chance....fake pinstripes you...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> David Wells was horrid



At one point during the winter, Wells made it known he wanted out.  Was this request real, or was it a Manny-type of request?  A couple of more performances like last night and even Pawtucket won't want him.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2006)

You should have waited till after the Jays spanked them again to post this


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2006)

Fucking Vernon Wells.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm heading to the game tonight. Schill on the mound and Manny is overdue. Go Sox.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2006)

Cool, man!  Have a good time!  

Hopefully the rain will hold off for ya.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 14, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Cool, man! Have a good time!
> 
> Hopefully the rain will hold off for ya.


 
Unfortunately we got soaked, but it was well worth it. Schilling pitched a gem. Manny still hasn't done anything though. He's below .200, 0 HR, 2 RBI


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2006)

Boston* 7- 3* 
Toronto *6- 4* 
Baltimore 6 -5 
NY Yankees 5-5 
Tampa Bay 5- 6




			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Boston:* 6-1*
> Baltimore: 3-4
> NY Yankees: 3-4
> Toronto: *3-4*
> ...


 
It's just a 1 game difference.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 15, 2006)

Long as the Yankees sit at the bottom of the standings who cares. How that happens with their lineup is beyond me, regardless of their rotation.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2006)

Tis early in the season..... Remember Balitmore was walking away with this division the after the first month and a bit last year.

What place did they finish?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Long as the Yankees sit at the bottom of the standings who cares. How that happens with their lineup is beyond me, regardless of their rotation.


 
Give them time, it happened last year and they were in first place at the end of the year.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Give them time, it happened last year and they were in first place at the end of the year.


 
I know they'll end up making the playoffs I just think it's odd that an All-Star lineup is only at .500. 

Damon
Jeter
A-Rod
Sheffield
Giambi
Matsui
Posada
Williams

We'll see what happens. Good division this year. I'd rather have it be more competitive than the Sox and Yanks crushing everyone.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I know they'll end up making the playoffs I just think it's odd that an All-Star lineup is only at .500.
> 
> Damon
> Jeter
> ...


 
To me it's all about pitching. You can have  the best hitters but good pitching always stops good hitting.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> To me it's all about pitching. You can have the best hitters but good pitching always stops good hitting.


 
I agree, but to a certain extent. The odds are that with their lineup they should be outscoring every team in the MLB unless they are facing elite pitchers every night. Plus:

Randy Johsnon
Mike Mussina
Jaret Wright
(Carl Pavano)

Mariano Rivera
(Octavio Dotel)

That is some excellent pitching in combination with their bats.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Randy Johsnon---I agree
> Mike Mussina---I worry about him, he seems to be on the downside
> Jaret Wright----I doubt he will be healthy for the whole season.
> (Carl Pavano)----He's on what you may call the Yankee welfare system. I wish he'd leave.
> ...


 
I think Wang, Smalls and Chacon will make more of an impact aside from Randy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I agree, but to a certain extent. The odds are that with their lineup they should be outscoring every team in the MLB unless they are facing elite pitchers every night. Plus:
> 
> Randy Johsnon
> Mike Mussina
> ...



Mussina is decent, but I think that even in his best years, he topped out at 18 wins.  At least he used to be durable.  Now that he's getting up there in age, I think 15 wins would be a good season for him.

Wright is a .500 pitcher.  Big expectations when he came to NY, but he finished 5-5 last year.  He's just like Javier Vasquez.  I'm not impressed by him.

Pavano had one good year and parlayed it into a fat contract with NY.  He's a sub-.500 pitcher.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I think Wang, Smalls and Chacon will make more of an impact aside from Randy.



  Those 3 plus Johnson and Mussina will need to carry the majority of the starting pitching.

Ironically as I type this, Jaret Wright is pitching batting practice to the Minnesota Twins. 

Second inning:

- T. Hunter singled to left  
- J. Morneau doubled to deep center, T. Hunter scored  
- T. Batista singled to deep right, J. Morneau to third  
- M. Cuddyer grounded into fielder's choice, J. Morneau out at home, T. Batista to second  
- T. Batista to third, M. Cuddyer to second on passed ball  
- J. Castro singled to right, T. Batista scored, M. Cuddyer to third  
- S. Stewart hit by pitch, J. Castro to second  
- L. Castillo singled to pitcher, M. Cuddyer scored, J. Castro to third, S. Stewart to second  
- J. Mauer grounded into double play third to second to first, L. Castillo out at second  
- End of Inning (3 Runs, 5 Hits, 0 Errors)


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Mussina is decent, but I think that even in his best years, he topped out at 18 wins. At least he used to be durable. Now that he's getting up there in age, I think 15 wins would be a good season for him.
> 
> Wright is a .500 pitcher. Big expectations when he came to NY, but he finished 5-5 last year. He's just like Javier Vasquez. I'm not impressed by him.
> 
> Pavano had one good year and parlayed it into a fat contract with NY. He's a sub-.500 pitcher.


 
I think the Moose is in his final year of his contract, I  doubt they will resign him but I do hope he has a good year. Nice guy.

Wright has the potential but damn does he have bad luck.

Pavano joins a long list of Yankee players who seem to cash in on the Boss.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Those 3 plus Johnson and Mussina will need to carry the majority of the starting pitching.
> 
> *Ironically as I type this, Jaret Wright is pitching batting practice to the Minnesota Twins. *
> 
> ...


 
    hey!!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2006)

Me thinks the East will be a wild one this summer.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey isn't this meant to be a gloating thread for the top tier teams.... not the bottom dwellers


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2006)

They beat Rivera...........


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> They beat Rivera...........



Those games are the killers.  They came back against Santana, too.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2006)

If you notice Rivera never gets pounded, when does lose it's a little base hit here, a broken bat there.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 17, 2006)

Great game today between the Sox/M's. Back and forth Mariners couldn't put away the Sox for good, and then Loretta with the 2-R Walk-off HR to give the Sox the 6-5 win.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 17, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Great game today between the Sox/M's. Back and forth Mariners couldn't put away the Sox for good, and then Loretta with the 2-R Walk-off HR to give the Sox the *6-5 win*.



Correction, 7-6


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 17, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Correction, 7-6


 
That's right. My mistake.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 18, 2006)

Fuckin Red Sox are playing real good


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Fuckin Red Sox are playing real good



And to make matters worse, the Yankees are once again slow out of the gate.  It's too bad they can't play KC more often.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2006)

They can keep playing against the Jays like they did last night


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> They can keep playing against the Jays like they did last night



I was wondering how long it would take you to post something.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 19, 2006)

Go Randy Johnson!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2006)

Mussina pitched well today


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Go Randy Johnson!



Great.    IAB is becoming a Yankee fan.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Mussina pitched well today



Isn't he in the option year of his contract?  That's plenty of incentive to pitch well.  

Yankess had better going.  .500 ball doesn't get a team into the playoffs unless they're in the NL West.  .500 ball in the AL East might possibly be good for 4th.


----------



## Scott17 (Apr 19, 2006)

Schilling tonight looking to take down Tampa Bay again. Even though Stern made that great snag last night, i'd still like to get Crisp back in there. Ramirez is starting to show some signs of life also. Made it to 2nd base. Baby steps i guess. And i'm also liking our infield better and better as the season goes on.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 19, 2006)

I have a feeling Curt's going to get tagged with a loss tonight.  I dunno...I just have that feeling.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 19, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I have a feeling Curt's going to get tagged with a loss tonight. I dunno...I just have that feeling.


 
That's no way for a Sox fan to speak  

*6.0 IP, 6 H, 1 ER, 7 SO* and most importantly = *W*


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2006)

Wake is 13-1 all time vs Tampa Bay and has not lost to them since '99.  Or so says Hazel Mae.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 20, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Wake is 13-1 all time vs Tampa Bay and has not lost to them since '99. Or so says Hazel Mae.


 
mmmm Hazel Mae, or even better Hazel Mae and Tina Cervasio


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hazel Mae used to be here on Sportsnet.  Sigh how I miss the days


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2006)

fuckin asshole Blue Jays.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2006)

What three homeruns in 1 inning 


There pitching still has shown nothing, hopefully that will change


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 22, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> There pitching still has shown nothing, hopefully that will change


 
Halladay today. He's been pretty good against the Sox.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah and Burnett left with his elbow problems again last night  

Halladay just came off the DL


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Burnett left with his elbow problems again last night



Much like Kevin Brown, it's not a question of if Burnett will get hurt, it's a question of when.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 22, 2006)

> In one of those meaningless baseball oddities, the Yankees are 7-0 in day games and 1-8 at night.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2006)

Ever notice how the start times for games are always some mulitple of 5 minutes after the hour (1:05, 2:10, 2:35 etc), but in Toronto they're 1:07 or 2:37.  Is there any particular reason or is that just a Canadian thing?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

It is the exchange rate


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 23, 2006)

Sox will take today's game.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

That is ok... as long as the jays keeping winning every series 

Ortiz just hit a two run shot


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> That is ok... as long as the jays keeping winning every series


 
And as long as the Sox stay atop the Division


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> as long as the jays keeping winning every series



AJ Burnett, meet Carl Pavano.  Carl, this is AJ.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 29, 2006)

Two best teams tied for tops in AL EAST


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Two best teams tied for tops in AL EAST


Your right.

N.Y. Yankees

1310.565-Boston 
14
11.560-Toronto 
12
11.522Baltimore 
13

13

.500
http://www.sportsline.com/mlb/teams/page/TBhttp://www.sportsline.com/mlb/teams/page/TB


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2006)

I was waiting for that


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 1, 2006)

Yanks are in trouble tonight


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

Now that the April exhibition season is over, the real season starts tonight in Boston.  And much like the proverbial cream rising to the top, the Yankees are once again in 1st.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 1, 2006)

I hope Damon gets clunked in one of the two games, hopefully by Beckett tomorrow. As asshole as that sounds  .


----------



## Cold Iron (May 1, 2006)

Jay's need to start pitching. Our SP had been medicore and the majority of our RP has been crap. Kind of a disappointing month, as our hitters we tearing the cover off the ball. 

COME BACK AJ!!!

I think we should bring up Baldwin for a start....

Hopefully Hill can start swingin the stick better too


----------



## ANCAM (May 1, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I hope Damon gets clunked in one of the two games, hopefully by Beckett tomorrow. As asshole as that sounds  .




he probably will, since becketts strike zone blows


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2006)

Jeter was safe!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 1, 2006)

Lovely game tonight. I enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 1, 2006)

ANCAM said:
			
		

> he probably will, since becketts strike zone blows


 
Not according to the Complete Game shutout he pitched against the Yankees to clinch the World Series for the Marlins. No to mention he's off to a fantastic start.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 1, 2006)

What was that song the fans were chanting to Damon at the end of the game? It was funny but i felt bad for him. Damon is a good guy .. but he did leave for the money.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> What was that song the fans were chanting to Damon at the end of the game? It was funny but i felt bad for him. Damon is a good guy .. but he did leave for the money.


 
Yup he is a piece of shit...Did you hear them sayin how his wife didn't go to the game for personal safety reasons...


----------



## cacjr (May 1, 2006)

Don't even bring up Damon in my presence. I despise the bastard. First, he leaves to join the Yankees, THE YANKEES. Then, he cuts his hair b/c the lil' miss Georgy tells him to go clean. In Boston, the only reason he cut his hair was because Gillette said they would donate a couple grand to his favorite charity if he did so. BUT, now in NY, he decides to cut his hair so that Georgy can give him a couple mill. What a fruit.

Steinbrenner, suck DEEZ nuts. I hate you.


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Yup he is a piece of shit...Did you hear them sayin how his wife didn't go to the game for personal safety reasons...


They spit on Clemens wife once and he was kicked out.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> They spit on Clemens wife once and he was kicked out.


 
Yeah that's going too far. If they're gonna spit on anyone at least spit on Clemens or Damon, not the wives.


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2006)

It's sad because from what I rememberClemson really didn't want to leave, back then you guys had a lousy GM (you have a good one now) in Gorden and he said Clemson was too old. 
Am I correct?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's sad because from what I rememberClemson really didn't want to leave, back then you guys had a lousy GM (you have a good one now) in Gorden and he said Clemson was too old.
> Am I correct?


 
Are you talkin about Dan Duquette?


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Are you talkin about Dan Duquette?


That's him, he ruined your team.


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2006)

cacjr said:
			
		

> Don't even bring up Damon in my presence. I despise the bastard. First, he leaves to join the Yankees, THE YANKEES. Then, he cuts his hair b/c the lil' miss Georgy tells him to go clean. In Boston, the only reason he cut his hair was because Gillette said they would donate a couple grand to his favorite charity if he did so. BUT, now in NY, he decides to cut his hair so that Georgy can give him a couple mill. What a fruit.
> 
> Steinbrenner, suck DEEZ nuts. I hate you.


 
You really are clueless


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's sad because from what I rememberClemson really didn't want to leave, back then you guys had a lousy GM (you have a good one now) in Gorden and he said Clemson was too old.
> Am I correct?


 
Tis true and the Jays picked him up. for two Cy young perfomances in 3 years


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Tis true and the Jays picked him up. for two Cy young perfomances in 3 years


 
Who knew!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You really are clueless


 
He's actually right on the money.


----------



## ANCAM (May 2, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> He's actually right on the money.




Who wouldnt leave for more money, i would move to guam for the cash that Damon makes...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 2, 2006)

ANCAM said:
			
		

> Who wouldnt leave for more money, i would move to guam for the cash that Damon makes...


 
It's not really a question of the money...Red Sox fans just don't respect the way he said he'd never play for the Yankees and then goes and does it months later...during the height of the rivalry too. I think everyone is over it. He's just another Yankee now.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Who knew!




The Blue Jays...Then the Yankees...Then the Astros.  Pretty much everyone except the Red Sox.


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2006)

ANCAM said:
			
		

> Who wouldnt leave for more money, i would move to guam for the cash that Damon makes...


 
Zactly,  As much as I am a Red Sox fan... This is a business.  No I don't like to see him in a Yankee uniform.  But given the same circumstances I would do the same thing. 

gotta look out for number 1


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Damon is a good guy .. but he did leave for the money.



Can you say "Professional Athlete"?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2006)

cacjr said:
			
		

> Don't even bring up Damon in my presence. I despise the bastard. First, he leaves to join the Yankees, THE YANKEES. Then, he cuts his hair b/c the lil' miss Georgy tells him to go clean.



Are you really a baseball fan?  If so, then you would know that the Yankees have a long-standing policy of no facial hair and no long hair.  Damon knew this PRIOR TO negotiations, yet that fact did not deter him from going there.  It's all about the money.


----------



## cacjr (May 2, 2006)

Actually, I am a baseball fan. And, being one does not require me to know anything about any long-standing policy that any team has. However, it does require that I have a love for the game, which I do.



> Can you say "Professional Athlete"?



^ That rhetorical statement implies that you think all Professional Athletes would leave their original sports teams and join more lucrative team just for the money.

Umm how about...can you say Tom Brady? Not only did he not LEAVE the Pats for a team offering more $$$, he stayed with the team he believed in and  cut his paycheck in half voluntarily.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 2, 2006)

cacjr said:
			
		

> Umm how about...can you say Tom Brady?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 2, 2006)

Hopefully we can get the game in tonight, been pretty shitty around here all day...


----------



## cacjr (May 2, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Hopefully we can get the game in tonight, been pretty shitty around here all day...



True, it's been raining non-stop around here. BTW, Maroney! WHAT A PICK by the PATS!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2006)

Johnny Damon post-World Series '04 was the most obscurd, outspoken, unreasonable player I have ever followed.  He was my least favorite Red Sox for the last year and a half, and I couldn't be more happy with the Yankees taking him off the Red Sox hands.

With that being said, he deserved respect in his first at-bat, and for that I am dissapointed.  Had I been in the crowd, I'd have cheered him in his first at-bat, and booed the hell out of him from that point forward.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 2, 2006)

Postponed


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2006)

cacjr said:
			
		

> Actually, I am a baseball fan. And, being one does not require me to know anything about any long-standing policy that any team has. However, it does require that I have a love for the game, which I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your talking about one person, what he meant was 98 % of all athelets leave teams for money.

Brady is a one of a kind. Even though he plays for a league that would cut him in a second for salary cap reason....example Jet center Majwa...whatever.


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Johnny Damon post-World Series '04 was the most obscurd, outspoken, unreasonable player I have ever followed. He was my least favorite Red Sox for the last year and a half, and I couldn't be more happy with the Yankees taking him off the Red Sox hands.
> 
> With that being said, he deserved respect in his first at-bat, and for that I am dissapointed. Had I been in the crowd, I'd have cheered him in his first at-bat, and booed the hell out of him from that point forward.


 
There was some cheering, but it was out numbered.

That's the buety of this rivalry...the best sport rivalry. 
Boston shipped a catcher just for this game basically with police escort no less.

You can see it in the pressure on the players faces, the Yankees looked real tense while Boston was real happy that they won.....it looked like a playoff game.

I was nervous too....


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2006)

can a fucking Yankee get the big fucking papi out?

Why do they always face him in the late innings with runners on?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> can a fucking Yankee get the big fucking papi out?



  Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2006)

cacjr said:
			
		

> ^ That rhetorical statement implies that you think *all *Professional Athletes would leave their original sports teams and join more lucrative team just for the money.



Change "all" to "most" and yes, that's exactly what I believe.  With some exceptions, it's all about the money.




			
				cacjr said:
			
		

> Umm how about...can you say Tom Brady? Not only did he not LEAVE the Pats for a team offering more $$$, he stayed with the team he believed in and  cut his paycheck in half voluntarily.



Brady is an exception.  There are probably others as well, but they don't get the publicity that those who jump teams for hefty increases do. cough*Adam Vinateri*cough.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 2, 2006)

Damn I'm pissed this was PPD. Already a short series being a 2-gamer, now only a 1 game series. Good thing we have 2 Sox/Yankees series' this month, one starting next week, on the 9th and then one starting on the 22nd, both 3 Game series'.

At least the two best NBA series' games are on tonight:

Bulls/Heat
Lakers/Suns


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2006)

What channel?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What channel?


 
TNT


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> TNT


Watching it now, Shaq may be running out of juice.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2006)

AP:

???There???s not many teams who fail to pursue their most popular player or one of their better players. I know the Yankees would never be like that,??? Damon said.

***

He continues to prove that he cannot stop talking about the Red Sox.  Typical Yankee, a selfish media whore whose on the tailspin of his career.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 3, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> AP:
> 
> ???There???s not many teams who fail to pursue their most popular player or one of their better players. I know the Yankees would never be like that,??? Damon said.
> 
> ...



The only reason why the Yankees never have to let anyone go is because they have the money to keep anyone if they want him.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> The only reason why the Yankees never have to let anyone go is because they have the money to keep anyone if they want him.


 
The Red Sox have the money, they are just wise in there decisions where there Yankee counterparts are not.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> AP:
> 
> ???There???s not many teams who fail to pursue their most popular player or one of their better players. I know the Yankees would never be like that,??? Damon said.
> 
> ...


 
It's a task not easily done when that's all the media asks, just look at the post game reports if you will. You notice that all the reporters ask him about Boston.....it sells.

I really don't think of them as media whores aside from a couple of players (A-Rod) but if you really want to point out a media whore lets start with Curt Schilling.

It's also hard not to get a lot of media play when you do play in the Media capitol of the world.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> The Red Sox have the money, they are just wise in there decisions where there Yankee counterparts are not.


 
True, I can't disagree with that. 
At least we've had success in the past where as most other teams never have any.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2006)

How's the weather Mino? Pretty damn shitty here...

Don't want Beckett/Johnson to get rained out.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2006)

7-2 Sox, mid 3rd


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2006)

10-3

What else is on?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2006)

Make that 11-3.

As I was typin Manny hit a homer over Damon's big head...


----------



## min0 lee (May 9, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> How's the weather Mino? Pretty damn shitty here...
> 
> Don't want Beckett/Johnson to get rained out.


I wish it did.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2006)

Yeah Randy didn't look too good tonight.


----------



## min0 lee (May 9, 2006)

I came in late for the game, Beckett makes a world of a difference.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I came in late for the game, Beckett makes a world of a difference.


 
Absolutely...those errors by the Yanks didn't help either.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 11, 2006)

Ouch! Matsui goes down with a fractured wrist in the first inning tonight. Not gonna help with Sheffield already out.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2006)

Crosby in left, Damon in center, and Williams in right.    This will not be pretty.  Teams with any kind of speed will first-to-third them to death.  The pitching had better step it up big-time.


----------



## min0 lee (May 11, 2006)




----------



## shiznit2169 (May 11, 2006)

Although Boston won, i am still not happy with their performance tonight. They left way too many men on base. They just could not get the BIG hit when they needed to since they had men on base every single inning. It should have been a blowout.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Although Boston won, i am still not happy with their performance tonight. They left way too many men on base. They just could not get the BIG hit when they needed to since they had men on base every single inning. It should have been a blowout.



15 left on base is never a good thing.  Fortunately the Yankees suck monkey nuts on defense and handed the Sox a win.  Thanks, Yankees!   

Papelbon is the tits.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2006)

Yankees 14,  Rangers 13.  Were they playing slow-pitch softball at the stadium last night?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 23, 2006)

Nice to see A-Rod with some clutch "my team is down by 8 with two outs in the 9th so now I'll hit a HR" hitting last night.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Nice to see A-Rod with some clutch "my team is down by 8 with two outs in the 9th so now I'll hit a HR" hitting last night.


 
That comes up a lot now here in New York, he's not clutch at all. It's amazing how pressure can humble a great player like him.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 23, 2006)

I _almost_ feel bad for him that he seems to struggle so much when it matters most.  Seeing A-Rod come to the plate against the Sox doesn't scare me _at all._  I worry though when Jason Giambi comes up now.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 23, 2006)

Wtf didn't Mirabelli bunt?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 23, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Wtf didn't Mirabelli bunt?


 
And now Cora doesn't bunt in the 4th


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I _almost_ feel bad for him that he seems to struggle so much when it matters most. Seeing A-Rod come to the plate against the Sox doesn't scare me _at all._ I worry though when Jason Giambi comes up now.


He seems to put too much pressure on himself, what he needs are a few hits in a couple of big games and he'll pick up from there I hope.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2006)

Is David Wells a dope or what, he is funny sometimes but that mouth gets him in trouble all the time.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 24, 2006)

A-Rod hit a pretty big homer last night, and that makes me sad.  



David Wells and Curt Schilling could both use a little STFU once in a while.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 24, 2006)

The streak is alive.   

Last night was the fourth time that I've seen the Yankees play in person, the third time at Fenway Park, and they've won all 4 games.  Maybe they should pay me to attend their games.  

Exciting game, good conditions, crowd was really pumped up, and it was my son's first professional game ever.  A good time was had by all, although there is one sleepy boy in school today.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 24, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> A-Rod hit a pretty big homer last night



At the time I thought it was icing on the cake, but then the reality of the Yankee bullpen set in.  With a 7-1 lead, you'd think the pitcher would just throw strikes and make the batter hit it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> At the time I thought it was icing on the cake, but then the reality of the Yankee bullpen set in.  With a 7-1 lead, you'd think the pitcher would just throw strikes and make the batter hit it.



Yeah, and the Sox could have actually tied it with some clutch hitting, but the cock goblins pissed it away.

Cool that you were at the game!


----------



## min0 lee (May 24, 2006)

> David Ortiz went 0-for-5 with four strikeouts, the last with the bases loaded in the eighth inning.


 
It's about time they got him out.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2006)

David Ortiz sucks.  Time to end that little experiment and cut him.


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> David Ortiz sucks. Time to end that little experiment and cut him.


We'll take him!  
As of today I will no longer bash A-Rod, he's a great player but like most NY'ers we feel he has to be Ruth, Mantle and Jackson and that's not fair.....I think he feels the same and that's not good.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2006)

The Red Sox dropped two of three to a depleted Yankee team and that makes me a sad panda.


----------



## tucker01 (May 25, 2006)

Stop it the Jays dropped 2 of 3 to Tampa.  That just pisses me off that I could kick a sad panda


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2006)

Ah well, at least we're not CUBS fans.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> The Red Sox dropped two of three to a depleted Yankee team



 

So what is it now, 7 games played with the Sox ahead 4-3.  Just another typical season.

They should just cut out all these bullshit games with teams like KC and Tampa Bay, and NY and Boston should just play a best of 99 series, first one with 50 victories wins.  It would be much more exciting.  And knowing the way these two teams go at it, it would probably take them at least 97 games to decide it.


----------



## ANCAM (May 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So what is it now, 7 games played with the Sox ahead 4-3.  Just another typical season.
> 
> They should just cut out all these bullshit games with teams like KC and Tampa Bay, and NY and Boston should just play a best of 99 series, first one with 50 victories wins.  It would be much more exciting.  And knowing the way these two teams go at it, it would probably take them at least 97 games to decide it.



i agree...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 6, 2006)

Great game tonight. Even though the Sox didn't win, that's how the games should be played out. It's ashame that Pauley couldn't make that play off the mound. And great catch by Cabrera.

Oh yeah, what's with all the Yankee curtain calls?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 6, 2006)

I have been too busy at work but I must admit they are playing OK despite losing half the team to injuries.

It's a NY thing, it does get annoying. How many curtain calls were there?

The first time I saw curtain calls used was with the '86 Met team.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 6, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have been too busy at work but I must admit they are playing OK despite losing half the team to injuries.
> 
> It's a NY thing, it does get annoying. How many curtain calls were there?
> 
> The first time I saw curtain calls used was with the '86 Met team.


 
There were 2 last night, on Giambi's 3-R HR and Phillips 3-R HR. Then tonight on Bernie Williams solo shot. All sort of meaningless HR's that's why I found it odd.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 6, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> There were 2 last night, on Giambi's 3-R HR and Phillips 3-R HR. Then tonight on Bernie Williams solo shot. All sort of meaningless HR's that's why I found it odd.


I haven't been able to see a much sports as I would like to lately so I didn't see them, it would be more appropreatte in october.

Just saw the Cabrera catch, pretty good. His defense was questioned.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 6, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Just saw the Cabrera catch, pretty good. His defense was questioned.


 
Yeah that's what they had originally said. He only has one error, and that came against the Sox when the ball bounced out of his glove. So looks like he's been doin alright so far.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 6, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Yeah that's what they had originally said. He only has one error, and that came against the Sox when the ball bounced out of his glove. So looks like he's been doin alright so far.


Do you mean that inside the park homer he let the Boston hitter get?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice game by David Pauley last night.  The entire bullpen needed that.  Too bad the nice pitching performance was wasted on account of no offense.  

Nice catch by Melky Cabrera...that homo.  

The Sox called up Craig Hansen.  SWEET!  (young phenom for you non-Sox fans)


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Nice game by David Pauley last night. The entire bullpen needed that. Too bad the nice pitching performance was wasted on account of no offense.
> 
> Nice catch by Melky Cabrera...that homo.
> 
> The Sox called up Craig Hansen. SWEET! (young phenom for you non-Sox fans)


Why did they bring up Pauley? I knew you guys shouldn't have traded that pitcher.
Pauley may have been well against the Yanks but all rookies do....as strange as it may seem.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 7, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Why did they bring up Pauley? I knew you guys shouldn't have traded that pitcher.
> Pauley may have been well against the Yanks but all rookies do....as strange as it may seem.



I don't know why Pauley was brought up before Jon Lester and Craig Hansen.  Anibel Sanchez would have been a logical choice too but he was part of the Josh Beckett trade.   

Jonathan Papelbon also would have been a starter if Keith Foulke didn't suck so much ass.  The Sox do have a number of good young arms in the system.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2006)

AJ Burnett is meant to be back in the Jays linup for June 22nd 

At this rate he will pitch 6 games this season.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 8, 2006)

AJ Burnett should be brought up on robbery charges.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 8, 2006)

Yanks/Sox playin tonight or is the weather gonna be a factor again?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 9, 2006)

10 games into the Sox/Yanks series this year and we're tied at 5.  I'm shocked!


----------



## ANCAM (Jun 9, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> 10 games into the Sox/Yanks series this year and we're tied at 5.  I'm shocked!




Don't forget to factor in the 2 rain outs...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 9, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> 10 games into the Sox/Yanks series this year and we're tied at 5.  I'm shocked!



Why is it shocking? Last year, the yankees had a 10-9 season series edge and in the past they have always been close.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 9, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Why is it shocking? Last year, the yankees had a 10-9 season series edge and in the past they have always been close.



Dammit, get your sarcasm meter checked!   

I'm looking forward to seeing how Jon Lester does in his MLB debut tomorrow!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ortiz is the man. I'd hate to have to face him in a situation like that away.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2006)

That guy is clutch, I was just wondering yesterday why would Minnesota just give him away.

I fear him the most.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jun 26, 2006)

yea me 2


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That guy is clutch, I was just wondering yesterday why would Minnesota just give him away.



Minnesota wonders the same thing.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 29, 2006)

12 in a row


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 30, 2006)

The Mets.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> The Mets.


 
That was bad, don't laugh but this may be a preview to the World series.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Red Sox....

WAY TO DROP THREE STRAIGHT TO TAMPA BAY.

Assholes.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2006)

Tis alright.  

The Jays and Yanks did shit to capitalize on it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2006)

This is why the Redsox are so frustrating. They will be absolute ownage for a week and then completely suck the next. It's like they can only win at home. Johnson from Cleveland is fucking terrible. What were they thinking picking him up. The steal home was just flat out embarrassing. It's all over the sports news. I mean come on, it's Tampa Bay! If they lose tonight, they have to play the White Sox at Chicago and it ain't looking good. Time to pick up the slack.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like we know who is the better of the Sox between the two


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 8, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Looks like we know who is the better of the Sox between the two



not really... the white sox had plenty of opportunities to take it &  they just didn't convert.  (Very unusual)

I've watched every White Sox game this year, and trust me: this isn't their best.  They usually always come through in the clutch.

Boston is a great team, just don't think these two losses are representative of what will come. Remember, the White Sox lead the AL in almost every offensive category & are a better team than last year when they swept Boston.

Regardless of who is better, it will make for an exciting postseason. 

Btw...early in the year we were swept by KC.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 8, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> not really... the white sox had plenty of opportunities to take it & they just didn't convert. (Very unusual)
> 
> *I've watched every White Sox game this year, and trust me: this isn't their best. They usually always come through in the clutch.*
> 
> ...


 
That's because their opponent was the Boston Red Sox


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 8, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> That's because their opponent was the Boston Red Sox


We'll see.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 8, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> We'll see.


 
True. It's definately a sick matchup regardless. To me, the two best teams in the AL. Hope they meet in the playoffs so we can get revenge.


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 8, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> True. It's definately a sick matchup regardless. To me, the two best teams in the AL. Hope they meet in the playoffs so we can get revenge.


I hear ya... that will be a great series.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, it will be interesting. Redsox took it in 2004 and the Whitesox took it in 2005. I'll make a bet either team will take it this year (Redsox   )


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jul 9, 2006)

yes but the fuking redsox always seem to eat shit and die and are fagets that eat shit.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 9, 2006)

JOHNYORK said:
			
		

> yes but the fuking redsox always seem to eat shit and die and are fagets that eat shit.


 
You're a winner


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jul 9, 2006)

yes i do admit i eat cheetoes on occasion


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yankees still own the worst choke in sports history though so looks like they ate the most shit ever.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jul 9, 2006)

yes it took the biggest collapse in sports history for the redsox to get their championship and yes aaron boone hit a homerun in game 7 extra innings at yankee stadium to defeat the red sox and yes i do eat cheetoes on occasion


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 9, 2006)

JOHNYORK said:
			
		

> yes it took the biggest collapse in sports history for the redsox to get their championship and yes aaron boone hit a homerun in game 7 extra innings at yankee stadium to defeat the red sox and yes i do eat cheetoes on occasion


 
I do agree with you, winning 4 games in a row against the Yankees and then going on to sweep the Cardinals was hella impressive!


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jul 9, 2006)

so is 26 world championships...KO


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 10, 2006)

JOHNYORK said:
			
		

> *the biggest collapse in sports history *



just quoting for emphasis.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2006)

That never happened.................


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2006)

So what would you prefer? Suffer an unprecedented defeat, but get to stand in the winner's circle a multitude of times or achieve an historic comeback but win once every 86 years or so?

As for me, I'd prefer the multiple championships.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So what would you prefer? Suffer an unprecedented defeat, but get to stand in the winner's circle a multitude of times or achieve an historic comeback but win once every 86 years or so?
> 
> As for me, I'd prefer the multiple championships.


 
I would prefer the multiple rings.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So what would you prefer? Suffer an unprecedented defeat, but get to stand in the winner's circle a multitude of times or achieve an historic comeback but win once every 86 years or so?
> 
> As for me, I'd prefer the multiple championships.



Multiple championships, but I was replying to the RETARD who said:


			
				JOHNYORK said:
			
		

> yes but the fuking redsox always seem to eat shit and die and are fagets that eat shit.


^  typical Yankee fan.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 12, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> ^ typical Yankee fan.


 
Boston fans are no better, my nieghbor works the consession stand at the Stadium and she say's the worst visiting fans are the Bosox fan.
There seems to be this bitterness toward the Yankees which I just can't understand....well anyway's these drunk Boston fans ask for a Yankee hat, they burned the hat at the Stadium in the *Bronx. *
The cops quickly escorted them out of the stadium*.*


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah some people take it too far. But who would be dumb enough to do that. I know if a Yankee fan burned a Red Sox hat at Fenway, the fans would get to him before the cops, and some of the cops may let it ride out for a little.

I like the rivalry and all and bustin balls and shit, but when it comes to violence, then it's gone way too far...It's baseball!


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jul 12, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Multiple championships, but I was replying to the RETARD who said:
> 
> ^  typical Yankee fan.



sorry mr. baboon but u have just been puppetized...i deliberately said that just to get that exact reaction from you. thank you for cooperating with my game rules and being a perfect puppet...

sincerly,
your puppeteer

-like i really meant it you fucking idiot


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jul 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Yeah some people take it too far. But who would be dumb enough to do that. I know if a Yankee fan burned a Red Sox hat at Fenway, the fans would get to him before the cops, and some of the cops may let it ride out for a little.
> 
> I like the rivalry and all and bustin balls and shit, but when it comes to violence, then it's gone way too far...It's baseball!



agreed


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 13, 2006)

JOHNYORK said:
			
		

> sorry mr. baboon but u have just been puppetized...i deliberately said that just to get that exact reaction from you. thank you for cooperating with my game rules and being a perfect puppet...
> 
> sincerly,
> your puppeteer
> ...



 

Yeah, sure thing.  Retard.  Go back to the Open Chat and let the real fans here talk baseball.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Boston fans are no better, my nieghbor works the consession stand at the Stadium and she say's the worst visiting fans are the Bosox fan.
> There seems to be this bitterness toward the Yankees which I just can't understand....well anyway's these drunk Boston fans ask for a Yankee hat, they burned the hat at the Stadium in the *Bronx. *
> The cops quickly escorted them out of the stadium*.*



There are idiot fans that follow every team.  I get tired of loudmouth Yankee fans who can't carry on a normal conversation.  We actually had a pretty civilized conversation going here until 'tardboy chimed in with his "fagets that eat shit" comment.  What the hell is a "faget" anyway?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> There are idiot fans that follow every team. I get tired of loudmouth Yankee fans who can't carry on a normal conversation. We actually had a pretty civilized conversation going here until 'tardboy chimed in with his "fagets that eat shit" comment. What the hell is a *"faget"* anyway?


Some sort of gay spigot.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jul 13, 2006)

dear mr baboon
 i am really disgusted with myself u made me realize why such a comment would be so hurtful to a great boston fan like ureself.  boston fans like ureself must think my statement actually does hold sum truth in it. if a boston fan said that about the yankees to my face i wouldnt care that much probly dismiss it right away but over a computer i wouldnt even notice it and im sure any other yankee fans on this site would agree. like i said i apologize b/c i was never truly aware of the mindset of a bvoston fan actually is untill i tried to take my comment from a bostons fans point of view. i am sorry again and will never make acomment like this to a boston fan over a computer again i now know how much it actually does hurt you.

sincerly, your puppeteer john


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 14, 2006)

I picked a hell of a game to go to tonight...15-3


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 15, 2006)

Funny how Boston plays great against good teams (yankees, whitesox, mets) and they play poorly against bad teams (A's, devilrays, etc..). It's been like this every year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Funny how Boston plays great against good teams (yankees, whitesox, mets) and they play poorly against bad teams (A's, devilrays, etc..). It's been like this every year.



Playing to the level of their competition.  It's hard to keep up the intensity for 162 games.  I think that it's natural to relax a little against inferior competition, not to the point of doggin it but maybe not giving that little extra, hence the upsets.

On another note, I can't believe that the Yankees are staying it in with that lineup.  They've got no punch in the outfield and their middle relief still is inconsistent.  Of course, getting a few breaks now and then doesn't hurt.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Playing to the level of their competition. It's hard to keep up the intensity for 162 games. I think that it's natural to relax a little against inferior competition, not to the point of doggin it but maybe not giving that little extra, hence the upsets.
> 
> *On another note, I can't believe that the Yankees are staying it in with that lineup. They've got no punch in the outfield and their middle relief still is inconsistent. Of course, getting a few breaks now and then doesn't hurt.*


 

I'm also suprised, if Boston would have kept Arroyo it wouldn't have been so close.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I'm also suprised, if Boston would have kept Arroyo it wouldn't have been so close.



Man could the Sox really use Arroyo right now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> if Boston would have kept Arroyo it wouldn't have been so close.



While Arroyo is pitching well in the NL, it's difficult to say that he'd do as well in the AL.  The AL has the DH and overall stronger lineups.  I heard one sportswriter say that the prevailing thought is a starting pitcher can take about 1.5 off his ERA by going from the AL to the NL.  He cited several examples including Arroyo (and the opposite, with Randy Johnson going NL to AL). 

He also speculated that that fact was the reason why Clemens will not leave the Astros for NY or Boston.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> While Arroyo is pitching well in the NL, it's difficult to say that he'd do as well in the AL. The AL has the DH and overall stronger lineups. I heard one sportswriter say that the prevailing thought is a starting pitcher can take about 1.5 off his ERA by going from the AL to the NL. He cited several examples including Arroyo (and the opposite, with Randy Johnson going NL to AL).
> 
> He also speculated that that fact was the reason why Clemens will not leave the Astros for NY or Boston.


 
That is true, the AL owned the NL in both the intra league games and as usual the all-star game.
I don't recall ever seeing it this lopsided but something has to change.

I never understood why the Bosox would get rid of a guy who can beat the Yankees.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 21, 2006)

Arroyo was a great #4 starter for the Sox.  He was always high up there in quality starts and usually went 6-7 innings.  They could really use a guy like that right now.  Fer chrissakes, KYLE SNYDER is pitching against Seattle tonight.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey, whatever happened to Soxmuscle?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 21, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Hey, whatever happened to Soxmuscle?


 
I always think about him when we talk about Boston.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 25, 2006)

Soriano to the White Sox? Like Chicago's offense isn't already nasty.


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 25, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Soriano to the White Sox? Like Chicago's offense isn't already nasty.


what offense?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 25, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> what offense?


 
Imagine:

Soriano
Iguchi
Thome
Konerko
Dye

That's not bad


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 25, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Imagine:
> 
> Soriano
> Iguchi
> ...


I know, it'd be nice.  But if the current Sox don't start hitting, it won't matter who we get.  They lost 10 of their last 13... trailing Detroit by 7 1/2, and leading Minnesota by 2.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> But if the current Sox don't start hitting, it won't matter who we get.  They lost 10 of their last 13... trailing Detroit by 7 1/2, and leading Minnesota by 2.



Don't look now, but the Yankees are just one game behind the White Sox in the wild card race.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 25, 2006)

*[SIZE=+1]Deja Sox[/SIZE]* 
As they opened the second half of the season falling further behind *Jim Leyland's* obviously-for-real Detroit Tigers, there appeared to be a lot of ominous similarities between the defending world champion Chicago White Sox of 2006 and the 1960 defending American League champions. In winning their first world championship since 1917, last year's White Sox used a formula of pitching and what manager *Ozzie Guillen* called "smart ball." It was the same for the 1959 "Go-Go" Chisox, who, lacking power, pitched, ran and defensed themselves to the team's first pennant since 1919. Over that winter, however, club owner *Bill Veeck *determined that the White Sox, the only team in the AL with less than 100 homers in '59, didn't have nearly enough firepower to repeat as champions and, in a series of ill-conceived trades, mortgaged the farm system by acquiring veteran sluggers *Roy Sievers*, *Minnie Minoso* and *Gene Freese*. The result: The 1960 White Sox went from sixth to second in runs, but finished third, 10 games behind the Yankees, as pitching aces *Early Wynn* and *Bob Shaw* (a combined 40-16 in '59) slumped to 26-25. 
This past winter White Sox GM *Kenny Williams* also felt the team needed more offense after finishing ninth in the AL in runs in '05. And his acquisition of *Jim Thome* - like Veeck's pickups of Sievers, Minoso et al - has had a significant impact on the White Sox's offense as they lead the AL in runs. But, again, it's been the pitching that has been problematic for the White Sox in the year after. The staff that tied for the AL ERA lead at 3.61 last season, is giving up a full run more per game (4.61) and ranks eighth this year. In particular, *Mark Buehrle *and *Jon Garland*, two of last year's bellwether starters with a combined 34-18, 3.28 record, were 18-10 with a 4.76 ERA as of Friday. Observed one AL scout last week: "The White Sox's starting pitching decline is puzzling because there's nothing wrong physically with any of them. But because they've been hitting so many home runs, they've kind of gotten away from all the little things - bunting, moving runners along - they did last year."


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Don't look now, but the Yankees are just one game behind the White Sox in the wild card race.


1 & 1/2... we're still playing the twinkies


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 25, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> But because they've been hitting so many home runs, they've kind of gotten away from all the little things - bunting, moving runners along - they did last year."


exactly... we're too reliant on the long ball.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> 1 & 1/2... we're still playing the twinkies



One in the loss column, which is ultimately all that matters. Sox have played one more game than NY.


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 25, 2006)

another loss tonight... this is difficult to even watch.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 30, 2006)

Abreu to the Yanks. Yankees possible outfielders when healthy. Bobby Abreu, Johnny Damon, Hideki Matsui, Gary Sheffield. Not too shabby. I don't like it. Sheffield possibly going to 1st base.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 31, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Abreu to the Yanks. Yankees possible outfielders when healthy. Bobby Abreu, Johnny Damon, Hideki Matsui, Gary Sheffield. Not too shabby. I don't like it. *Sheffield *possibly going to 1st base.


This is his last year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 31, 2006)

Is there any chance Sheffield will be back this year?  I've read stories about Matsui possibly being ready before the year is out, but nothing on Sheffield.  I guess this means the Yankees won't be picking up his option for 2007.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This is his last year.


 
Didn't know that. Abreu, Damon & Matsui is still halfway decent if you ask me.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is there any chance Sheffield will be back this year? I've read stories about Matsui possibly being ready before the year is out, but nothing on Sheffield. I guess this means the Yankees won't be picking up his option for 2007.


He was playing catch yesterday, they are taking it easy with though.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ortiz...wow. Almost getting old.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 31, 2006)

I just knew he was gonna get a heater right down the middle on an 2-0 count. Man, he is Mr. Clutch!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 31, 2006)

Stick a fork in my BJ's, we're done   

F the NYY"S (sorry mino)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 1, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Ortiz...wow. Almost getting old.



Man, it's almost unfair to opponents.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 1, 2006)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Stick a fork in my BJ's, we're done
> 
> F the NYY"S (sorry mino)


No problem, it comes with the territory.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 1, 2006)

Well...well...at least A-Rod and Jeter are better looking.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Well...well...at least A-Rod and Jeter are better looking.



Yeah, and they enjoy humping each other.


Man, all tied up now in the AL East.  The Sox are going to have to battle to stay up there.    Wakefield is still hurt, Varitek needs surgery, David Wells is still not 100%.......oy.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 2, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Yeah, and they enjoy humping each other.
> 
> 
> Man, all tied up now in the AL East. The Sox are going to have to battle to stay up there.  Wakefield is still hurt, Varitek needs surgery, David Wells is still not 100%.......oy.


 
I know how you feel, we lost Shef, Matso and Cano.....but were a still at your heels.

I need to kidnap Ortiz, that way he won't win anymore games the Bastard.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I hate losing to the Yankees 

If the pitchers could perform as well as the Hitters, this season would look alot different.  Oh well,  pitching has not been a strong point for this team since the early 90s


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't see why the Red Sox fans are so disappointed.  They're tied for the lead in the Wild Card race.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I don't see why the Red Sox fans are so disappointed.  They're leading the Wild Card race.



I was refering to the Jays. 

I have been a Red Sox fan since Roger Clemens, but will always be a Jays fan.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I need to kidnap Ortiz, that way he won't win anymore games the Bastard.



He has redefined the meaning of clutch hitting.  This might be the year a DH wins the MVP award.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I don't see why the Red Sox fans are so disappointed. They're tied for the lead in the Wild Card race.


 
I'm diappointed that Varitek, Clement & Wakefield are all hurt. And I dislike the fact that our bullpen is garbage. I'm not disappointed that they stand tied with the Yankees. I'd rather have it that way to make August and September more interesting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 2, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I'd rather have it that way to make August and September more interesting.



  Down to the wire again.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Down to the wire again.


 
Yup and I hope everyone is back from injury on both the Sox and Yanks to make it even more interesting.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 2, 2006)

Another walk-off


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I know how you feel, we lost Shef, Matso and Cano.....but were a still at your heels.
> 
> I need to kidnap Ortiz, that way he won't win anymore games the Bastard.


Thome & Konerko have been out injured , but should be back Friday


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Another walk-off


Again?? Is this guy El Royo Hobbsoto?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Again?? Is this guy El Royo Hobbsoto?


 
It was Loretta this time. After striking out Pena and Crisp, the Indians closer fell apart. Hit Mirabelli, Hit Gonzales, walked Youkilis (almost hit him), Loretta doubles off the wall to score 2 and win.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Again?? Is this guy El Royo Hobbsoto?



LOL such a great movie.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey TORONTO....how about a little friggin help here?  Buncha cock bottles.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 3, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Hey TORONTO....how about a little friggin help here? Buncha cock bottles.


 
 

Who's pitchin for the Jays tonight? I know Lidle is making his debut for the Yankees.

And the Sox got Beckett going. Let's see if we can make it out of the first inning without giving up a run this time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Who's pitchin for the Jays tonight? I know Lidle is making his debut for the Yankees.



Game time is 1:05 pm.

-------------------------------------

The Blue Jays will send Shaun Marcum (1-0, 4.81) to the mound Thursday for his fourth career start. Marcum is 1-0 with a 3.07 ERA in his first three starts this year. 

The right-hander's lone career victory came against the Yankees on July 23 when he surrendered three runs and seven hits over a season high-tying five innings in a 13-5 win.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 3, 2006)

So the Jays decided to just ROLL OVER and let the Yankees kick the hell out of them again today.  Buncha dick mittens.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 3, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> So the Jays decided to just ROLL OVER and let the Yankees kick the hell out of them again today.  Buncha dick mittens.



lol - so true


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 4, 2006)

I am really starting to dislike Josh Beckett.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sigh another collapse come august again.  Pitching has been terrible.

Another disgruntled player in the dressing room, with Benji Molina complaining about playing time to the media.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 4, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> So the Jays decided to just ROLL OVER and let the Yankees kick the hell out of them again today.  Buncha dick mittens.



While I'm certainly glad that the Indians managed to take a couple of games in Fenway  Park, they were within 6 outs of a 4-game sweep.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 7, 2006)

Red Sox = Teh Suck.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2006)

Thank you, Tampa Bay.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Thank you, Tampa Bay.


 
You should thank the Red Sox bullpen.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 7, 2006)

The Sox actually get a pretty solid performance out of JASON JOHNSON, then the bullpen pisses it away.  Christ.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 10, 2006)

The Red Sox focking *SUCK!*


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 10, 2006)

As good as Jim Thome is, every time the game has been on the line this year he hasn't come through.  

Would have been huge last night.. Boston lost, Detroit lost. Great comeback though.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 10, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> As good as Jim Thome is, every time the game has been on the line this year he hasn't come through.



A-Rod complex?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> The Red Sox focking *SUCK!*


It's about time you opened your eyes, your more than welcome to come to our side...the better side.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> A-Rod complex?


Tell me about it, White sox hitter hits a pop up that "Jeter" would have caught to end the inning and what does ARod do.....drops it.
The same batter hits the game tying run or game winning homer.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 10, 2006)

Red Sox swept by Royals. Ouch.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 11, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Red Sox swept by Royals. Ouch.



I'm at a loss for words...


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2006)

The Jays are winning now


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 11, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I'm at a loss for words...



Losing 5 out of 6 to powerhouses Tampa Bay and KC will do that to you.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 11, 2006)

The poll on ESPN today is whether or not the Red Sox will make the playoffs:

Yes - 35%
No-   65%


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 11, 2006)

35% of voters are dumb.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't decide who I'd rather face in the playoffs (assuming we get in).. Yanks or Red Sox....

Yankees & White Sox match up pretty good.. that was a great series this week, could have gone either way every game.  I'll have to see how we do against Boston post-slump.

then again, if our pitching doesn't improve it won't matter.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2006)

The only reason why the Redsox are doing poorly is because of key losses. We lost Varitek who is a huge important leader for the ballclub. Clemente is hurt and Wakefield is hurt. We have two bums in Kyle Snyder and Jason Johnson. Wells has his on/off days. Then mirabelli hurts his ankle and we're stuck with Javy Lopez. It is tough for pitchers to make that transition but the Redsox bullpen still sucks. Papelbon is falling apart. He's not as sharp as he used to be.

The offense on the other hand isn't doing much. We need big hits from the 6-9 batters. Manny and Ortiz can't do everything. It's pathetic to lose 5 of the last 6 to KC and Tampa Bay. Boston has a home stretch this upcoming week so if they can't pick up the slack, consider them done.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Losing 5 out of 6 to powerhouses Tampa Bay and KC will do that to you.


Darn...I wanted to use that.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> The Jays are winning now


Who are they?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> The only reason why the Redsox are doing poorly is because of key losses. We lost Varitek who is a huge important leader for the ballclub. Clemente is hurt and Wakefield is hurt. We have two bums in Kyle Snyder and Jason Johnson. Wells has his on/off days. Then mirabelli hurts his ankle and we're stuck with Javy Lopez. It is tough for pitchers to make that transition but the Redsox bullpen still sucks. Papelbon is falling apart. He's not as sharp as he used to be.
> 
> The offense on the other hand isn't doing much. We need big hits from the 6-9 batters. Manny and Ortiz can't do everything. It's pathetic to lose 5 of the last 6 to KC and Tampa Bay. Boston has a home stretch this upcoming week so if they can't pick up the slack, consider them done.


 

Boston had time to pick up players, luckily the players who replaced our starters picked up the slack but they still felt they needed more help and they got it in Abrui and Liddle.

Boston picked up J. Lopez to replace Varitek....not good at all. Varitek is the leader of that team in my opinion and his game calling is real good....if your pitching is suffering now you can point your fingers at J. Lopez, the Atlanta pitchers hated pitching to him..Maddox, Glavine........


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 14, 2006)

Through Wednesday, I'm also a Red Sox fan.  Please sweep Detroit.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2006)

Traitor.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Traitor.



I'm only using Boston until get what I want.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 15, 2006)

Josh Beckett sucks.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 15, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Josh Beckett sucks.


I wish he did years back..........


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks like Eric Hinske from Might be dealt to the Red Sox.  He has some potential based on his rookie season, but I am glad to see that salary gone.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

This has set up to be a great pennant/wildcard race in both leagues.  Losing Polonco is gonna hurt the Tigers


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Losing Polonco is gonna hurt the Tigers


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

busyLivin said:


>



It's gonna be fun!


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 17, 2006)

This weekend I'll be a Yankees fan... I hate even pretending that


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> This weekend I'll be a Yankees fan... I hate even pretending that



Use them and toss them aside  We'll call them names later.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> This weekend I'll be a Yankees fan... I hate even pretending that


Welcome to the dark side, it shall be an experiance like you never had before.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Has A-rod always been this horrible defensively?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Has A-rod always been this horrible defensively?


Nope, there was always a debate on who was the better S.S. 

In fact he did real good in the beginging, now it's all in his mind.

I don't think Jeter likes A-Rod at all.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah did you see the look he gave him after the pop up yesterday LOL

Fucking Arod should know that is the Shortstops ball anyway.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah did you see the look he gave him after the pop up yesterday LOL
> 
> Fucking Arod should know that is the Shortstops ball anyway.


 

That was not a good look, there have been rumors that they don't like eaach other...that's bad.

A-Rod may still think like a SS. It's a shame with what he's  going through, a man of his ability.....


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 18, 2006)

I was gonna post that if the Sox can get out of the 1st inning without giving up any runs in game 1 with Jason Johnson on the mound, then I'll be happy. Damon leadoff triple. Bad start.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2006)

The game started already?
Well this series is definitly going to be close. I give the Bosox the edge.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep 1-0 Yanks


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 18, 2006)

The sox can never get the BIG HIT!  .. it's so frustrating seeing them lose close games year after year because they leave too many men left on base.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank You Toronto for Eric Hinske


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2006)

What did he do?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 18, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> What did he do?


 
3-3, 3 Doubles (One as I type this)
Patient at-bats
Really nice catch against the wall


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Good,  I am glad for him.  He had a good rookie season, that got rewarded with a decent contract, he just never lived up to it after that.  I hope he does well.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> *The sox can never get the BIG HIT*!  .. it's so frustrating seeing them lose close games year after year because they leave too many men left on base.


 
I thought Ortiz was still there.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I thought Ortiz was still there.



I meant the other bums. Ortiz always gets the big hit. But when we get men on base (usually Loretta, Youkilis, Manny and Ortiz), the rest of the guys (Lowell, Crisp, Gonzalez, Lopez/Mirabelli) never do shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2006)

That's one down, 4 more to go. I predict a split tonight.


> BOSTON (AP) - Johnny Damon tripled into the Fenway Park triangle to start a rare five-game series, and later homered and drove in four runs to lead the New York Yankees over the Boston Red Sox 12-4 Friday in the opener of a day-night doubleheader.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 18, 2006)

Gotta love how everytime the Red Sox pick up a few runs to make it a close game, the pitching staff just gives em right back.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2006)

Game tied, 7-7 in the 5th. inning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2006)

Good start for the Yankees, not so good for Boston.  If the rest of the series goes like this, the bullpens will be exhausted by Monday night.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Gotta love how everytime the Red Sox pick up a few runs to make it a close game, the pitching staff just gives em right back.


 
It's getting ridiculous. Red Sox aren't gonna make the playoffs playing like this.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> It's getting ridiculous. Red Sox aren't gonna make the playoffs playing like this.



Stick a fork in 'em. They're done. They don't deserve to be in the playoffs if the pitching staff sucks. I'm done watching them unless they start winning a lot of games again when i check the scores on espn.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 19, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> Stick a fork in 'em. They're done. They don't deserve to be in the playoffs if the pitching staff sucks. I'm done watching them unless they start winning a lot of games again when i check the scores on espn.


 
Do we know when Clement and Wakefield are due back yet? We have no hope with the rotation right now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 19, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> Stick a fork in 'em. They're done. They don't deserve to be in the playoffs if the pitching staff sucks. I'm done watching them unless they start winning a lot of games again when i check the scores on espn.



Word.

But then again, giving up 39 runs in three games isn't _all_ that bad, is it?















God damn does Josh Beckett suck.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Do we know when Clement and Wakefield are due back yet? We have no hope with the rotation right now.



I'm guessing either the end of August or early September. I'm not too sure though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Red Sox starting rotation:  Best in MLB.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


 
When was that originally posted though?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2006)

It's at the beginning of this thread.  Click on the arrow in the quoted text box.

I've been rereading some of the earlier posts.  Given the current circumstances, they're pretty funny.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Red Sox dropped two of three to a depleted Yankee team and that makes me a sad panda.




I wonder how IAB is feeling right about now?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> It's at the beginning of this thread. Click on the arrow in the quoted text box.
> 
> I've been rereading some of the earlier posts. Given the current circumstances, they're pretty funny.


 
Yeah that's true. I remember talkin smack earlier on. Red Sox have turned to shit lately, almost not even worth watching. Now we see how important pitching really is to a club. We had a 4 game lead in the east, gave that up, now slowly fading away in the wild card standings. Not fun to watch.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2006)

How about dem der Jays 

15-0 to Baltimore.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I wonder how IAB is feeling right about now?



Gloaters are gay.  Homo.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 20, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah that's true. I remember talkin smack earlier on. Red Sox have turned to shit lately, almost not even worth watching. Now we see how important pitching really is to a club. We had a 4 game lead in the east, gave that up, now slowly fading away in the wild card standings. Not fun to watch.



But they'll be great in 2008!!    

I know it's gotten bad when I find myself honestly not caring if they win or lose.  I guess I now know what it feels like to be a Rays, O's or Jays fan the last 10 years.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> How about dem der Jays
> 
> 15-0 to Baltimore.


 
Looks like they're gonna return the favor today. Halliday would look better in a Red Sox uni.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2006)

4 down, 1 to go.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> 4 down, 1 to go.


I didn't think it would be that easy.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I didn't think it would be that easy.



I did.

Although I did think the Sox would win ONE.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 21, 2006)

I wonder how bad it woulda been with Matsui & Sheffield


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2006)

Is Joe Torre feeling sorry for the Sox?  Damon, Giambi and Posada are on the bench, and Jeter is DHing.  I realize that a lefty is going for Boston, but when you've got your opponent down, don't help them back up.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 21, 2006)

I guess the Yankee brass want to give David Wells a flighting chance.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2006)

5 straight.  Nice work by the Yankees.   Hopefully they won't have a letdown on the upcoming west coast trip.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow.. I didn't expect that.  Oh well, thanks Yanks... Now I can hate you again


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dark weekend in New England that will be remembered for years lol. Props to Wells for at least puttin on a decent performance. No thanks to the offense.  

Now the Sox need to play their balls off to stand a chance at makin the playoffs. Every game is important.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 21, 2006)

Fuck the redsox


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I wonder how bad it woulda been with Matsui & *Sheffield*


I like Bobby Abrue better, Sheff can take his time coming back.
Now Matsui is different, I like him even though this kid is doing OK.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Is Joe Torre feeling sorry for the Sox? Damon, Giambi and Posada are on the bench, and Jeter is DHing. I realize that a lefty is going for Boston, but when you've got your opponent down, don't help them back up.


 
They have 21 straight games without a day off, so he's trying to rest them.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2006)

Got some of these gems from a Red sox forum.  




> Curt better get everyone to put ketchup on their sox.


 


> dude... that red thing on schillings socks was not ketchup..... it was fruit punch gatorade mixed with creatine.


 






David Wells is Escorted by Fenway Security as He Leaves the Trainer's Room to Head to Beth Israel Hospital to Have His Injured Foot X-Rayed after being swept 5 games.
​


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 21, 2006)

Give me the link to the forum, i wanna read.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2006)

This shirt is now being posted on Ebay.....he said something about the Yankees being the Bosox daddy....


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> Give me the link to the forum, i wanna read.


Just google Boston Red sox.....you'll get tons of links.

Heres one.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ston+red+sox&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&sa=N


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2006)

You would think that they would wait to *sweep* his vomit till after he's gone.
I wonder how much they pay those guys to *sweep* the infield. 

Which reminds me, I need to *sweep* the bathroom later.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2006)

You know this old guy was ready to kick his ass.....I wonder if that guy is still alive?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2006)

I heard this on a local (pro-Boston Red Sox) station:  The new nickname for the Boston centerfielder is *Choko* Crisp.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> They have 21 straight games without a day off, so he's trying to rest them.



They can rest Tuesday night against Seattle after flying across the country.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I heard this on a local (pro-Boston Red Sox) station: The new nickname for the Boston centerfielder is *Choko* Crisp.


 
When did he choke?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 22, 2006)

"Choko" Crisp?  Whoever said that is a dipshit.  Coco is having a bad year.  That's not choking.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 22, 2006)

Kinda goes along with I am not fat I am big boned


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 22, 2006)

Actually, it's kind of funny that the general attitude towards Coco is that he'll rebound next season and to be patient with him.  However, Sox fans (myself included) were ready to execute Edgar Renteria about this same time last year.    Then again, Edgar didn't just play bad, but his lousy play cost the Sox games.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Actually, it's kind of funny that the general attitude towards Coco is that he'll rebound next season and to be patient with him. However, Sox fans (myself included) were ready to execute Edgar Renteria about this same time last year.  Then again, Edgar didn't just play bad, but his lousy play cost the Sox games.


The Choke was coming from Sox fans.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> When did he choke?





I Are Baboon said:


> "Choko" Crisp?  Whoever said that is a dipshit.  Coco is having a bad year.  That's not choking.



The comment was made on Fox Sports Network (radio).  It was in reference to Crisp's going 1 for 19 (I think those were his numbers) in the series.  IAB is right, Crisp just hasn't performed as well as expected this year.  What made matters worse is that Damon had a great series vs Boston, so in comparison, Crisp's performance seemed that much worse.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Sox fans (myself included) were ready to execute Edgar Renteria about this same time last year.    Then again, Edgar didn't just play bad, but his lousy play cost the Sox games.



Renteria is having a solid season in Atlanta.  Some players just can't handle the pressure of playing in places like Boston and New York, where the expectations are much higher.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2006)

One thing about these Yankees. Their first 4 batters: Damon, Jeter, Abreu and Giambi take a ton of pitches and wear the opposing starting pitcher down. 
The '96 team used to do the same and as much as Wade Boggs had a lot of influence so does Abreu as far as taking pitches.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2006)

Damon Vs. CoCo



> Meanwhile, Epstein also felt Coco Crisp, acquired from the Indians, would be a suitable, if not equal long-term replacement for Johnny Damon in center field. But Crisp, after missing the first six weeks of the season with an injury, has been virtually invisible for the Sox, hitting a very quiet .271. (In this series, he was* 1-for-19* to *Damon's 10-for-25 with six runs, three doubles, two homers and eight RBI*.)


 
He's the reason you guys won in '04


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Damon Vs. CoCo
> 
> 
> 
> He's the reason you guys won in '04


 
Damon?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Damon Vs. CoCo
> 
> 
> 
> He's the reason you guys won in '04



um ...  

It's a team game, there is no "I" in team. Damon is definitely not the "reason" the redsox won in 2004. He contributed greatly, but he wasn't the only guy that got them there. What about Papi? He made some huge clutch hits throughout the year. Same with Manny. If we hadn't picked up Dave Roberts at the deadline, we wouldn't have a guy with the speed to pinch run and get the steals they needed to get into scoring position. What about Schilling? He pitched on a fucked up foot with blood on his socks and came up big late in the series. Foulke did decent closing out games. 

I hate yankee fans who bash the redsox for giving damon away and saying things like "you guys are idiots for letting him go", "you would never win without him", "he was the whole team". It's so stupid. We WANTED him but the clowns at the front office wouldn't pay him more money. It's unfortunate he left but as the saying goes, "it's strictly business".


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

You Red Sox fans keep me laughing.  Once you break the curse of the Bambino it's like you haven't sucked or failed over the last 95 years.  I'm just waiting for the Cub's fans to finally win something and take over the boards All in good fun guys and gals.  I'm just a long suffering Detroit Lions fan.  Go Tigers!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Damon Vs. CoCo
> 
> 
> 
> He's the reason you guys won in '04



Like shiznit said, Damon is ONE of the reasons, but there are other people I give _more_ credit to.  Not to take anything away from Damon because there's no doubt he was a huge part of the 04 WS title, but there were other guys who I thought were more valuable.  Keith Foulke and David Ortiz come immediately to mind.  (Damn, Keith Foulke was frikkin HUGE in the playoffs).


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> One thing about these Yankees. Their first 4 batters: Damon, Jeter, Abreu and Giambi take a ton of pitches and wear the opposing starting pitcher down.



The Sox pitching staff can't handle that.  Run the starters' pitch counts up and get into the bullpen....then pound the living shit out of the bullpen.  My god does the Sox bullpen suck.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 23, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Like shiznit said, Damon is ONE of the reasons, but there are other people I give _more_ credit to. Not to take anything away from Damon because there's no doubt he was a huge part of the 04 WS title, but there were other guys who I thought were more valuable. Keith Foulke and David Ortiz come immediately to mind. (Damn, Keith Foulke was frikkin HUGE in the playoffs).


 
In my honest opinion, Ortiz, Schilling, Manny & Pedro should take the credit before Damon for the 2004 season. Pitching is #1, so no way was Damon ahead of Pedro and Schilling. And Manny (43 HR's, 120 RBI's and Ortiz (41 HR's, 139 RBI's) both put up huge #'s, as did Damon, just not as great. After those 4 I'd put Damon because he was one of the greatest lead-off hitters in baseball. Had he not been there, Dave Roberts would have assumed that role and stolen 40+ bases and the Sox still would have went deep. 

But fuck Damon anyhow.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 23, 2006)

Of course it takes more than one person to make a team, *but* he provides the spark....he sets the table.

Try to remember the '04 series, the Yankees were winning it....and how were they able to do this, they kept Damon from getting on base.
Once Damon started getting hits the whole series changed, dammnit..that grand slam he hit in game put the dagger in all of our hearts.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 23, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> In my honest opinion, Ortiz, Schilling, Manny & Pedro should take the credit before Damon for the 2004 season. Pitching is #1, so no way was Damon ahead of Pedro and Schilling. And Manny (43 HR's, 120 RBI's and Ortiz (41 HR's, 139 RBI's) both put up huge #'s, as did Damon, just not as great. After those 4 I'd put Damon because he was one of the greatest lead-off hitters in baseball. Had he not been there,* Dave Roberts* would have assumed that role and stolen 40+ bases and the Sox still would have went deep.
> 
> But fuck Damon anyhow.


 

Dave Roberts is only good as a pinch runner.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> um ...
> 
> It's a team game, there is no "I" in team. Damon is definitely not the "reason" the redsox won in 2004. He contributed greatly, but he wasn't the only guy that got them there. What about Papi? He made some huge clutch hits throughout the year. Same with Manny. If we hadn't picked up Dave Roberts at the deadline, we wouldn't have a guy with the speed to pinch run and get the steals they needed to get into scoring position. *What about Schilling? He pitched on a fucked up foot with blood on his socks and came up big late in the series. Foulke did decent closing out games. *
> 
> ...


 
Then you should start also hating Boston fans for saying the very same thing.
I'm not bashing them, actually I am teasing you guys. 

I don't understand why you guys are giving up, there's tons of games left to play.
You were playing incredibly a few weeks ago, sheesh...you guys killed my Mets.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Dave Roberts is only good as a pinch runner.


 
This season...Dave Roberts:

.306 AVG
60 Runs scored
36 SB
34 RBI's

Of course you'd think he'd only be good as pinch runner because that's all he did for Boston. He got no playing time.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Then you should start also hating Boston fans for saying the very same thing.
> I'm not bashing them, actually I am teasing you guys.
> 
> I don't understand why you guys are giving up, there's tons of games left to play.
> You were playing incredibly a few weeks ago, sheesh...you guys killed my Mets.



We're not the ones giving up (fans), it's the players. They look tired and have the "i don't give a shit and want to go home" attitude.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 23, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> This season...Dave Roberts:
> 
> .306 AVG
> 60 Runs scored
> ...



*sigh*

Have you seen JOSH BARD'S stats in San Diego!?  Dude is hitting like .330!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 23, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Have you seen JOSH BARD'S stats in San Diego!? Dude is hitting like .330!


 
Wow I didn't know that. Some guys just do better in the National League. Javy has been pissin me off a little bit for the Sox. Can't wait til Tek is back. Hopefully it's not too late by then.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> We're not the ones giving up (fans), it's the players. They look tired and have the "i don't give a shit and want to go home" attitude.


 
Yup. They're probably discouraged as hell from the past few weeks. Losing to the teams they're going to have to beat in the future can't be too helpful mentally.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 24, 2006)

*HOLY SHIT* the Red Sox won last night!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 24, 2006)

How bout Shea Hillenbrand almost getting in a fight with the Blue Jays skipper. And then Lily not giving him the ball when he gets the boot, both of them yelling at each other and then the manager chasing him in the clubhouse. Reminds me of some sh*t from the Major League movies.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hillenbrand is a douchebag and fuck him.

As for fights.... as much as you don't like to see them happen during the game, it is an unfortuntate part of being in a family.  Everything seems to be kosher now.  Richarddi seems to be backing Gibbons.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> This season...Dave Roberts:
> 
> .306 AVG
> 60 Runs scored
> ...


 

Not bad, why is he buried.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Wow I didn't know that. Some guys just do better in the National League. *Javy has been pissin me off a little bit for the Sox. Can't wait til Tek is back. Hopefully it's not too late by then*.


 
I imagine the pitchers miss him, I have the greatest respect for him.

Javy is not such a good catcher,


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2006)

After being smacked around on the west coast, the Yankees return home to face the Tigers in what might be a preview of the ALCS.  I think this is where busyLivin becomes a Yankee fan again, right?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> After being smacked around on the west coast, the Yankees return home to face the Tigers in what might be a preview of the ALCS. I think this is where busyLivin becomes a Yankee fan again, right?


I had a feeling Seattle was going to burst the Yanks bubble after that sweep. The Yanks are known to lose to the easy teams lately.
Now they are lucky to win one from the Angels.....they have the Yankees number, I fear them the most out of any team.


What's happening to Boston? First K.C. sweeps them, then the Yanks now Seattle? 
Not good. I feel bad for them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> What's happening to Boston? First K.C. sweeps them, then the Yanks now Seattle?
> Not good. I feel bad for them.



Yeah right.  The way a lion feels bad about the buffalo it just ate.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 28, 2006)

Busylivin might also need to become a Royals fan this weekend.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Yeah right. The way a lion feels bad about the buffalo it just ate.


 
Shhh...I'm trying to act sympathetic.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2006)

So who's is going to be for AL MVP?  Dye if the White Sox get in?  Jeter?  How about Vlad if LA makes it?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> So who's is going to be for AL MVP? Dye if the White Sox get in? Jeter? How about Vlad if LA makes it?


They started to mention Jeters name after the sweep.....hmmm... I actually had Ortiz in the lead after all those games he won for them.
But the MVP usaully goes to a playoff team.
Me personally, I would give it to Jeter. But that's more for what he has done during his career although he is playing very well this year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2006)

Ortiz is a DH and the only way a DH wins it is if there's no one else remotely close to him.   Of course, Ortiz is saving the Red Sox a bunch of runs by having his defensively-challenged butt on the bench.  Playing the field takes a toll on a player.  Would Ortiz's offensive numbers be as good as they are if he had to play 120 games in the field?  No way to tell.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Ortiz is a DH and the only way a DH wins it is if there's no one else remotely close to him.   Of course, Ortiz is saving the Red Sox a bunch of runs by having his defensively-challenged butt on the bench.  Playing the field takes a toll on a player.  Would Ortiz's offensive numbers be as good as they are if he had to play 120 games in the field?  No way to tell.



I agree with Trips, here.  Look at all the outstanding years Edgar Martinez had.  He was a flat out great hitter on some really good teams and I don't think he ever won the MVP.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Ortiz is a DH and the only way a DH wins it is if there's no one else remotely close to him. Of course, Ortiz is saving the Red Sox a bunch of runs by having his defensively-challenged butt on the bench. Playing the field takes a toll on a player. Would Ortiz's offensive numbers be as good as they are if he had to play 120 games in the field? No way to tell.


That was the debate before between A-rod and Ortiz.
The only reason I would give Ortiz a nod would be because of all those walk off homeruns, but like you just said... he could have easily lost just as many by playing first base.

Sheesh, I think Giambi lost a couple with his glove at first.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I agree with Trips, here. Look at all the outstanding years Edgar Martinez had. He was a flat out great hitter on some really good teams and I don't think he ever won the MVP.


If he never won a MVP its a crime, that man was a true Yankee killer.
Possibly the best DH ever although Ortiz is pretty good.....I do think that man would look better in pinstripes.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> After being smacked around on the west coast, the Yankees return home to face the Tigers in what might be a preview of the ALCS.  I think this is where busyLivin becomes a Yankee fan again, right?



Go Yankees!  

We have another opportunity this week.. Detroit is wrapped up with the Yanks, while we face Tampa Bay & KC!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> Go Yankees!


The sound of sweet music.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 28, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Busylivin might also need to become a Royals fan this weekend.



i'm easy.. I love anyone who beats Detroit or Minnesota


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2006)

*When it rains, it pours.*

Boston's Ortiz to have more tests 

By JANIE McCAULEY, AP Sports Writer
August 29, 2006

OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) -- The Red Sox have sent their top three sluggers back to Boston for medical tests, with Manny Ramirez and Wily Mo Pena heading East on Tuesday to join David Ortiz. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news;_y...vLYF?slug=ap-redsoxinjuries&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 30, 2006)

Tigers vs. Yankees in a Day/Night Doubleheader.  It's a great day to be working from home!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Boston's Ortiz to have more tests
> 
> By JANIE McCAULEY, AP Sports Writer
> August 29, 2006
> ...


 I guess he can forget about that MVP award.
I hope he gets better.....in like 5 years.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2006)

Manny is being Manny again, there's talk in Boston that management may shop him around again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I hope he gets better.....in like 5 years.





As much as I enjoy seeing the Red Sox beat, crushed, battered and humiliated on the field, I don't root for their players to get hurt.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2006)

Would Barry Zito look good in pinstripes?



He could take Wright's place.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> As much as I enjoy seeing the Red Sox beat, crushed, battered and humiliated on the field, I don't root for their players to get hurt.


True. That was wrong.

What I really meant was that since he's hurt he can take his time coming back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> What I really meant was that since he's hurt he can take his time coming back.



As I write this, they're 10 back in the loss column to the Yankees, and 8 down to both the Twins and White Sox.  Stick a fork in them, they're done.

In a couple of days the minor league call-ups will arrive.  No need for Ortiz to rush back.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm actually going to miss those games against them. There is no other rivalry like it.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2006)

I heard they may get rid of Wells.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I guess he can forget about that MVP award.
> I hope he gets better.....in like 5 years.



 

Great.  He may have a heart condition.  I wouldn't even wish injury upon A-Rod, but I guess that's where you and I are different.

I can see I haven't missed much in this thread since I've been away for a week.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Great. He may have a heart condition. I wouldn't even wish injury upon A-Rod, but I guess that's where you and I are different.
> 
> I can see I haven't missed much in this thread since I've been away for a week.





min0 lee said:


> True. That was wrong.
> 
> What I really meant was that since he's hurt he can take his time coming back.


 
I did not say for him to die, gets bettter = well get better. 5 years= stay home.

I chose the wrong words. I made a mistake.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 31, 2006)

Meh, I'm just pissed off/disappointed at the way the season is turning out.

I'll go wash the sand out of my vagina now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 31, 2006)

Jon Lester is now being tested for possible cancer.  

*sigh*


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm going to the Sox/Jays game Saturday.  I'm more looking forward to getting shitfaced at Boston Beerworks before the game.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2006)

Noice.

Very Jealous.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Tigers vs. Yankees in a Day/Night Doubleheader.  It's a great day to be working from home!



Two really well-pitched games (well, except for Proctor  ).  Even Wright pitched well.  

It was good to see A-rod rise to the occasion and hit that blast down the 3rd base line to drive Jeter in with what was the lead run at the time.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Two really well-pitched games (well, except for Proctor  ).  Even Wright pitched well.
> 
> It was good to see A-rod rise to the occasion and hit that blast down the 3rd base line to drive Jeter in with what was the lead run at the time.



I was just happy to see Monroe launch that ball into the night and somehow validate me sitting on my ass all day watching 7 hours of baseball


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 31, 2006)

The Tigers have been killin me all season. I have Nate Robertson on my fantasy team and they give him absolutely no run support. Granted he sucked against the CWS last time out, but the last 3 starts he's made he has gotten 1 run in support. He could easily be a 20 game winner. His ERA was around 3.50 all season but the 10-0 loss to the White Sox shot him up to 4.04.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> The Tigers have been killin me all season. I have Nate Robertson on my fantasy team and they give him absolutely no run support. Granted he sucked against the CWS last time out, but the last 3 starts he's made he has gotten 1 run in support. He could easily be a 20 game winner. His ERA was around 3.50 all season but the 10-0 loss to the White Sox shot him up to 4.04.


Yeah, I agree.  The bats have been silent for him as of late.  He pitched pretty well yesterday, but Wang was better.  The Tigers are just freakin' loaded with excellent young pitching.  Errors have hurt them as well.  I can think of two or three games they should have won had they not made stupid errors late in close games.  Also, Ordonez and Thames are liabilities in the outfield and they are weak defensively at SS and 2B.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 31, 2006)

The Red Sox have traded David Wells to San Diego for catching prospect George Kottaras.  Considering the Sox are so far out of it, I think this is a good deal.  By all accounts, this kid is a real top shelf catching prospect.  Varitek isn't getting any younger and only has two years left on his contract after this season.  If this kid is as good as they think he'll be, he shoud be ready to step right in in two years.  Of course, for me it could just be the beer talking.  

What do you Sox fans think about this?  A 43 year old starting pitcher for a good young catcher.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Red Sox have traded David Wells to San Diego for catching prospect George Kottaras.  Considering the Sox are so far out of it, I think this is a good deal.  By all accounts, this kid is a real top shelf catching prospect.  Varitek isn't getting any younger and only has two years left on his contract after this season.  If this kid is as good as they think he'll be, he shoud be ready to step right in in two years.  Of course, for me it could just be the beer talking.
> 
> What do you Sox fans think about this?  A 43 year old starting pitcher for a good young catcher.



I'm not a sox fan, but I think anytime you can get a good young prospect for a 43 yr. old guy, it can't be bad.  Wells, could likely be out of baseball altogether next year.  As far as catchers go, these days if you get one that can hit and defend, you are way ahead of most.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Two really well-pitched games (well, except for Proctor  ). Even Wright pitched well.
> 
> It was good to see A-rod rise to the occasion and hit that blast down the 3rd base line to drive Jeter in with what was the lead run at the time.


I didn't know you became a Yankee fan. Welcome aboard.  


Things should get better for Boston next year.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Red Sox have traded David Wells to San Diego for catching prospect George Kottaras. Considering the Sox are so far out of it, I think this is a good deal. By all accounts, this kid is a real top shelf catching prospect. Varitek isn't getting any younger and only has two years left on his contract after this season. If this kid is as good as they think he'll be, he shoud be ready to step right in in two years. Of course, for me it could just be the beer talking.
> 
> *What do you Sox fans think about this? A 43 year old starting pitcher for a good young catcher*.


 

As a Baseball fan I think it's a great idea, you really can't go wrong.
The season looks like it's slipping away and I don't think Wells is going to be effective next year.

As a New york baseball fan, I think it sucks.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> As a New york baseball fan, I think it sucks.



Damn Yankees!  You already got this year to enjoy and you have to go about defending next year


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Damn Yankees! You already got this year to enjoy and you have to go about defending next year


 
Watch them go to the World Series and lose it to a wild card team. 

I actually thought it was going to be Boston vs. the Mets this year, I guess not.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Watch them go to the World Series and lose it to a wild card team.
> 
> I actually thought it was going to be Boston vs. the Mets this year, I guess not.



Tigers looked good for a while, but there defensive outfield blows and Polonco's injury creates a big defensive and offensive hole.  I'm cautiously optomistic that there pitching can get them though the door, but I don't think they can stay in the room.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2006)

They did good this year, It's nice to see an old Franchise do well.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Watch them go to the World Series and lose it to a wild card team.
> 
> *I actually thought it was going to be Boston vs. the Mets this year, I guess not.*


 
Yeah that was my prediction two. Neither team is looking great as of now. We already know the deal with Boston, but New York is having problems with Glavine, and lost their best reliever in Duaner Sanchez. They still have a great offense though no matter what.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah that was my prediction two. Neither team is looking great as of now. We already know the deal with Boston, but New York is having problems with Glavine, and lost their best reliever in Duaner Sanchez. They still have a great offense though no matter what.


Don't  forget Pedro is nursing an injury, Glavine is also being rested in time for the playoffs.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> They did good this year, It's nice to see an old Franchise do well.



Thanks, Mino.  Been a loooooooong time since the roar of '84 

With the pitching staff they have, they are loaded for bear for 5 years or so.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Thanks, Mino. Been a loooooooong time since the roar of '84
> 
> With the pitching staff they have, they are loaded for bear for 5 years or so.


I hope they keep them. I hate it when teams get cheap and gives away their good players, look at the Kansas City Royals, they let Carlos Beltran, Johnny Damon and  Jermaine Dye.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I hope they keep them. I hate it when teams get cheap and gives away their good players, look at the Kansas City Royals, they let Carlos Beltran, Johnny Damon and  Jermaine Dye.



That's for sure.  I grew up idolizing Whittaker and Trammell.  The keystone combo they kept together for 17 seasons.  And one voice on the radio all those years - Earnie Harwell.  One Captain on our hockey team.  Steve Yzerman.  A wing since 1984.  Thomas and Dumars with the Pistons.  They all won at least one championship.  The only true fuck ups are the Lions.  They could never put it all together.  Though, Barry Sanders played his entire career there.  All 10 years.  ASSHOLE.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> That's for sure. I grew up idolizing Whittaker and Trammell. The keystone combo they kept together for 17 seasons. And one voice on the radio all those years - Earnie Harwell. One Captain on our hockey team. Steve Yzerman. A wing since 1984. Thomas and Dumars with the Pistons. They all won at least one championship. The only true fuck ups are the Lions. They could never put it all together. Though, *Barry Sanders* played his entire career their. All 10 years. ASSHOLE.


He was fun to watch, wierd the way he left. 
I loved the old tiger stadium for some reason.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> He was fun to watch, wierd the way he left.
> I loved the old tiger stadium for some reason.



Barry was simply awesome.  Never sang like your ordinary canary 

Tiger Stadium was a great old park.  They are gonna implode it next year, I think.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Tigers looked good for a while





Goodfella9783 said:


> New York is having problems with Glavine, and lost their best reliever in Duaner Sanchez. They still have a great offense though no matter what.





min0 lee said:


> Don't  forget Pedro is nursing an injury, Glavine is also being rested in time for the playoffs.





min0 lee said:


> look at the Kansas City Royals, they let Carlos Beltran, Johnny Damon and Jermaine Dye





boilermaker said:


> I grew up idolizing Whittaker and Trammell.  The keystone combo they kept together for 17 seasons.  And one voice on the radio all those years - Earnie Harwell.  One Captain on our hockey team.  Steve Yzerman.  A wing since 1984.  Thomas and Dumars with the Pistons.  They all won at least one championship.  The only true fuck ups are the Lions.  They could never put it all together.  Though, Barry Sanders played his entire career there.  All 10 years.



Ahem.  Please note the title of the thread.  *AL East*.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Ahem. Please note the title of the thread. *AL East*.


 
LoL. Sox start losing and all of the sudden no AL East talk. Looks like and over abundance of Sox fans to me. Not that there's such a thing.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Ahem.  Please note the title of the thread.  *AL East*.



 The Tigers used to be in the AL East.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 1, 2006)

I am extremely pissed off that tomorrow's Sox/Jays game been been moved from 7:05 to 1:05?  WHAT THE FUCK!?  I'm going to the game and that earlier start is going to cut into my Boston Beer Works time.

Goddamn incosiderate Red Sox management assholes.

The Beer Works now has TWO Octoberfest brews on tap.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> I am extremely pissed off that tomorrow's Sox/Jays game been been moved from 7:05 to 1:05?  WHAT THE FUCK!?  I'm going to the game and that earlier start is going to cut into my Boston Beer Works time.
> 
> Goddamn incosiderate Red Sox management assholes.



Well then, you'll just have to do a majority of your drinking after the game.  Hopefully the weather cooperates for you.  Where are you sitting?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2006)

who really cares about the AL east?

The AL central is where the race is at this year!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 1, 2006)

Freak injuries, near life threatening occurences, players under performing.  A plethora of things are the reason for this team not performing the way they should be performing.

It's a shame in some cases because this is probably Schilling's last season as a true ace, Papelbon is having the best year of his career, and Ortiz/Ramirez are performing so well.

At the trade deadline, it was clear that this team needed some reinforcements and when it passed without any such acquisitions, I was real irritated.  However, I now realize this team wasn't a Roy Oswalt away from being a World Series Champion.  Not with the kind of injuries the Sox have sustained in the past month or two.

It's too bad we have the Dan Shaugnessy's of the world spewing there bullshit into the hearts of Red Sox Nation.  This team is set-up very nicely for the future, and while the youngsters couldn't be relied upon this year, next year I guarantee you that Hansen, Delcarmen, and Papelbon will be one of the scariest back of the bullpen's in baseball.

Just for shits and giggles.

Your 2007 Boston Red Sox:

C - Jason Varitek
1b - Carlos Pena, Jeff Bagwell
2b - Dustin Pedroia
ss - Julio Lugo
3b - Kevin Youkilis
lf - Wily Mo Pena
cf - Andruw Jones
rf - Coco Crisp
dh - David Ortiz

c - George Kattaras (acquired by SD for Wells)
if - Alex Cora, Willie Harris
of - David Murphy, Gabe Kapler

Schilling, Clemens, Beckett, Wakefield, Lester

Tavarez, Foulke, DiNardo, Hansen, Delcarmen, Papelbon

Bagwell coming off of injury might make a formidable platoon mate with Carlos Pena.  Lowell has to go, the guy is a perennial first half hitter, and can't be relied upon for all 162 games.  Bagwell has been out this whole season, and has Boston roots.  It'd be a nice home coming and if he could put together a season similar to the Big Hurt in Oakland, he'd be an excellent person to take a gamble on.

Manny Ramirez, as much as I hate to say it, is probably in his last days as a Sox (Sock?).  I have said this in the past and it never seems to come true, which is a good thing in my opinion, but it seems like this time it will finally come true.  He'll probably be shipped to Anaheim or New York, two teams who covet him.

I could see a deal where Lastings Milledge is involved and either Crisp or Milledge is then spun to Atlanta for Andruw Jones.  Jones seems to be a favorite of Epstein's.

As does Julio Lugo.  Lugo would have been a Red Sox at the deadline had he been willing to play third.  Instead he ended up in LA and is a platoon player when clearly he deserves to be playing on a regular basis.  Theo Epstein has coveted him for two seasons now, and although I have loved having Gonzalez at short this season, you can't expect him to hit .285 with 10 home runs next year.  He's one of the few players on this team actually performing better than he should be.

Dustin Pedroia will replace Mark Loretta.  I love Loretta, but as an A free agent, you can't pass up on the draft picks we'd receive.  Plus, Pedroia although he hasn't shown he's ready yet, has hit well at all levels and can hold the fort at second with the offensive addition of Julio Lugo at shortstop.

Clemens, like Bagwell, comes to Boston to make his final run with Schilling.  He knows he made a mistake this year, and he won't do that again the second time around.  Book it.

Wily Mo Pena will replace the beloved dirtdog Trot Nixon in right.  I love Nixon, and he'll always be a Red Sox at heart, but you can't continue to rely on him in right field when he's only being able to play so often.  He also can't hit lefties, and Pena needs to be at the plate more to hopefully improve that eye that seems to be coming along.

I feel like Crisp will be back.  Some players are made for Boston, some aren't.  Edgar Renteria wasn't, and the Braves might take advantage of that again, but at the same time I can't imagine Epstein giving up on the 26 year old this quickly.  He's cheap, he hasn't been effective this year, but you could see that all change next season.  All players have off years, just like all players have better years than they probably should have.

Kattaras will finely replace Mirabelli, whose been anemic at the dish.  I love the Wells trade.  This kid has a chance to be good, especially considering he's learning the game from the best, our captain, Jason Varitek.  We've needed a youngster to back him up, this canadian is it.

Theo will acquire another bullpen arm.  He won't make the same mistake again.  You can expect Tavarez or DiNardo to be casted off somewhere else.

Alex Cora might be replaced, he did the same thing in LA two years ago.  He's an excellent role player, he tried to make it as a starter in Cleveland and was DFA'd a third of the way through the season.

Would you be angry with a line-up of:

Youkilis 3b
Lugo ss
Ortiz dh
Jones cf
Bagwell/Pena 1b
Pena rf
Varitek c
Crisp cf
Pedroia 2b

Looks alot better than the Four-A line-ups we've thrown out there the last few days.  Of course you miss Manny though, alot.  If Theo has learned anything, its that we need a 3-4-5.  Ramirez, Ortiz, Jones would be the best in baseball.  

Get 'er done.

/end rant


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Well then, you'll just have to do a majority of your drinking after the game.  Hopefully the weather cooperates for you.  Where are you sitting?



BLEACHER SEATS, baby!  

Actually, I'm kind of bummed because the earlier start also means no morning weights/cardio workout.  No time.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 1, 2006)

soxmuscle said:


> This team is set-up very nicely for the future...



Totally agree, which is why I was not terribly disappointed that nothing happened at the trade deadline.  

Andruw Jones came pretty close to being a Red Sox this season, so seeing him in Boston next season would not surprise me.  

I don't see the Mets trding Lastings Milledge though....even though he is a terrible defensive player.  

As good a year as Papelbon has had, the Sox need to get him back into the starting rotation.  Closers are a lot easier to come by that starting pitching.  Hoprefull Craig Hansen will live up to expectations and slide into that closer role.  I think Mike Timlin might be done.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

sox, giving up on Hinske?  I noticed that you didn't mention him.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 1, 2006)

soxmuscle said:


> Would you be angry with a line-up of:
> 
> Youkilis 3b
> Lugo ss
> ...


 
Looks good to me. It will be sad to see Manny go, but Andruw Jones in Boston will be an easy 40-50 HR season. And I g*ddamn arm in Center for once! And we might see Wily Mo Pena be the first guy since Scotty Smalls to bust the guts out of a ball  . That's a powerful line-up. Who knows wtf will happen this off-season.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 1, 2006)

It's not that I'm giving up on Hinske, but he's purely a situational hitter and in Boston he isn't suited for anything more than pinch hitter role.

Toronto is paying a good enough amount of his contract, so he won't be too hard to pawn off if they do infact pick up a Bagwell slash have enough confidence in Carlos Pena.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh my goodness.

For Immediate Release

September 1, 2006



BOSTON, MA --The Lester family has asked the Red Sox to release the following statement:



Jon Lester has been diagnosed with a treatable form of anaplastic large cell lymphoma and will begin treatment within the coming week.



Jon and his family wish to thank all those involved in his care at Massachusetts General Hospital . Our gratitude also extends to the Red Sox organization which has provided Jon and his family much needed support during this ordeal.



We ask that you respect our need for privacy during this difficult time.



-- RED SOX --

***

God bless, Jon Lester.  Everybody should say a prayer for him tonight.

I'll be thinking about you, get well,  my man.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 1, 2006)

That's bad news, but, they are pretty good at treating forms of lymphoma these days with Chemo.  Here's hoping he comes out of it alright.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2006)

Hopefully they caught Lester's cancer early enough.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 2, 2006)

Scary stuff. What is he like 22 or 23?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Scary stuff. What is he like 22 or 23?



  Born: Jan 7, 1984


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2006)

Big series coming up in Boston with the White Sox in town.

In more important news, the Yankees magic number is now 18.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Big series coming up in Boston with the White Sox in town.
> 
> In more important news, the Yankees magic number is now 18.



the white sox should win tonight: Detroit & Minnesota won.  They wait to lose when they have an opportunity to go up in the standings.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2006)

Red Sox should be psychologically up for tonight's game.  Ramirez, Nixon and Varitek are all back.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 4, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> the white sox should win tonight


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 4, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


>



the white sox _should_ win a lot of games that they lose. Disappointing year.. they don't deserve to make the playoffs. 

Minnesota _should_ get the wild card.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 4, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> the white sox _should_ win a lot of games that they lose. Disappointing year.. they don't deserve to make the playoffs.
> 
> Minnesota _should_ get the wild card.


 
Yeah I honestly don't know how the Red Sox just pulled that off. Especially Taveras' performance. Who's pitching tomorrow?


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 4, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah I honestly don't know how the Red Sox just pulled that off. Especially Taveras' performance. Who's pitching tomorrow?



vasquez vs gabbard.  ortiz comes back tomorrow, too.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 5, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> vasquez vs gabbard. ortiz comes back tomorrow, too.


 
Great pitching from both sides tonight. Fortunately, we got that run and it was enough. I guess we just have the White Sox number this year. I wonder why we can't play like this againt the other AL teams?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I wonder why we can't play like this againt the other AL teams?



Red Sox record vs AL is 59-62, vs the NL it's 16-2.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 5, 2006)

Just keep pounding on those White Sox


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Just keep pounding on those White Sox


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Red Sox record vs AL is 59-62, vs the NL it's 16-2.




Fucking national leauge.  Mind you 2/3' of the AL have .500 or better records against the NL.  Including teams like seattle


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey, remember those two guys the Red Sox traded away for Josh Beckett?  Well here's one of them:  http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=260906128

FUCK!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm going to the Sox/KC game today.  Hopefully Mike "Shit Ass" Timlin won't make an appearance.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> I'm going to the Sox/KC game today.  Hopefully Mike "Shit Ass" Timlin won't make an appearance.



  At least with a 7 pm start, you'll be able to get your drinking in.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


>


 

Boston would have appreciated him more, there was no one to see his no hitter.
I noticed the few times they fill that stadium is the Yankees or Mets play their....most of the fans are transplanted New Yorkers.

Did you know that the Marlins have won the same amount of world series as the Mets and they are tied with the Yankees with no hitters. 
They just lack tradition I guess.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> At least with a 7 pm start, you'll be able to get your drinking in.



I drank two 24 oz beers and a 16 oz one (Octoberfest, hefeweizen, and pale ale).   

We left the game after the 11th inning because we _had_ to get home.  THANK GOD we left when we did.  Frikkin pathetic Red Sox.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 10, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> We left the game after the 11th inning because we _had_ to get home.



Too bad you couldn't stay for all the excitement.  Almost half of all the runs were scored in the 12th.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 23, 2006)

YYYYYYEAH, complete game for JULIAN TAVAREZ!!

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=260922114

So yeah, like WTF dude?


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Sep 23, 2006)

I like the yankees baby this is the year. We spend all this money I think we finally gel together and return to the top.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2006)

Boston Red Sox have now been officially eliminated from qualifying for this year's playoffs.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 23, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> YYYYYYEAH, complete game for JULIAN TAVAREZ!!
> 
> ESPN.com - MLB - Recap
> 
> So yeah, like WTF dude?


 
Haha! I never saw this post. But that's exactly what all of Red Sox nation was thinking after his starts in Sept.


----------

